
The New California Act That  Let Consumers Find Who Has Their Data - amazedsaint
http://gizmodo.com/5993421/the-new-california-act-that-would-let-consumers-find-out-who-has-their-personal-dataand-get-a-copy
======
esalazar
Support the bill here:
[https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KE...](https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=9171)

